
Fortnite Boycotts Google Play Store; Teaches Kids to Sideload - KaoruAoiShiho
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/08/fortnite-on-android-may-drive-its-battle-bus-past-googles-30-cut/?comments=1
======
gtdawg
Could they build the Play store cost into the Play store option? The same game
would be available through their website with two links, one for direct
download from the website, and one link 30% higher to the play store. Let
consumers decide how much inconvenience / insecurity that 30% is worth.

~~~
telcodud
I don't know about Play Store policies, but Apple's App Store definitely
doesn't allow the app listing or the app itself to link to an external site
for subscriptions or payment methods. See
<[https://gizmodo.com/5761383/apples-new-subscription-model-
is...](https://gizmodo.com/5761383/apples-new-subscription-model-is-evil>) (I
couldn't find a better reference after doing a quick search.)

~~~
unixhero
Yes these are not comparable. Google favors user freedom and is diametrically
opposite of Appples app store.

------
noncoml
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17681734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17681734)

------
ttul
If this slows down kids adoption of Fortnite, it’s a loss for the addictions
treatment industry.

------
aventrix
Good for them! This will make an excellent case study.

~~~
VikingCoder
Teaching people to bypass normal security measures, especially kids, is a
really horrible idea.

I agree 30% is too high. But this is not a good idea.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
There is no security benefit to Google's scare tactics of calling other
companies "untrusted sources". Both because Google scans apps installed from
untrusted sources on your phone anyways, and because Google's malware scanning
is literally industry-worst: [https://www.av-test.org/en/antivirus/mobile-
devices/](https://www.av-test.org/en/antivirus/mobile-devices/)

Imagine if Microsoft made you enable "untrusted sources" to install Steam on a
PC.

~~~
VikingCoder
Google scans apps before they are listed in the Play Store.

That's why scanning on the device is such a wasteland of awful.

------
foobaw
A decision with a lot of confidence. Good luck to them.

